
Making women coders, one wearable at a time - jamescustard
http://sdtimes.com/making-women-coders-one-wearable-time/
======
pavel_lishin
[http://i.imgur.com/EI6w3zs.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/EI6w3zs.jpg) <\-- I don't
know, I only got about 30 seconds to start reading.

